# Was bin ich?



## Matzl (30. März 2012)

Hallo Miteinander. 

Als ich meine kleinen Koi aus dem Teich gefischt hab ist mir dabei ein komischer Kerl aufgefallen.

Farbe und Beschuppung wie ein Zeilenkarpfen aber keine Barteln.

Kann es sein dass sich mein einziger __ Goldfisch im Teich letztes Jahr an einen Koi rangeschmissen hat?

 

 

Hier noch ein "echter" Koi


----------



## nico1985 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

hallo, hat dein echter koi schon barteln? meine sind jetzt 2 jahre alt und die haben noch keine!!


----------



## Matzl (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Ja hat er sieht man aber schwer auf dem Foto.


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Die haben schon als 3cm-Minis kleine Barteln.
2 Jahre alt und keine? Sicher dass es Koi sind ...  

Ob Koi und __ Goldfisch geht ...  ... ich denke schon.

Der kleine Graue erinnert mich an die Geschichte vom häßlichen Entlein ... paß mal auf, der wird sicher noch hübsch 

Mandy


----------



## nico1985 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

ich habe meine kois beim fischeln selbst geshen und habe die eier selbst ins aquarium gesetzt, ich habe mir nach dem teichbau 2 Billige Israel kois gekauft die beides dicke Mädels sind! Das ist meine einzigste erklärung!!!!!


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Was ist Deine einzige Erklärung ... das es an den dicken Israeli-Damen liegt ? Haben die keine Barteln?

Mandy


----------



## nico1985 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

ja das ist die einzigste erklärung! Billige Israel Kois bestimmt total überzüchtet! Denn der größte "hoffentlich Koi" ist schon mindestens 15cm groß und sieht auch richtig nach koi aus!


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Neee ... das glaube ich nicht, dass es an den Israelis liegt. Die Damen haben doch Barteln ... oder?!
Und wenn die welche haben, dann geben sie die auch weiter.
Vielleicht steckt da mehr irgendeine Urform  drin ... aber selbst dann müßte er ein Karpfen sein ... und Barteln haben.

Zeig mal paar Bilder von Deinen 2jährigen 

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Hi Nico,

Cyprinus carpio hat immer Barteln, schon wenn sie schlüpfen sind diese vorhanden. 
Daher können deine 2 ohne Barteln keine Karpfen sein (in Israel werden auch jede Menge Goldfische gezüchtet)

@Matzl. Hast Du Doitsu-Koi (oder wie die Kreuzungen zwischen Koi und Speisekarpfen heißen) im Teich?

MfG Frank


----------



## nico1985 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*



 

 das sind meine hübschen


----------



## canis (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Hallo Nico

Hübsch sind sie, aber m. E. keine Koi.


----------



## nico1985 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

ich kann es nicht fassen, ich habe sie im aquarium vom schlüpfen bis jetzt jeden tag gehegt und geflegt


----------



## katja (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

na dann sind es doch DEINE babies, egal, WAS sie sind, oder? 

und hübsch sind sie wirklich


----------



## koifischfan (30. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Sieh dir das Maul genauer an. Es ist doch ganz eigentlich ganz einfach: Karpfen haben ein unterständiges und Goldfische ein mittelständiges Maul.


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Also ich würde auch sagen ... das sind keine Koi.
Die Körperform passt auch nicht richtig.
Sehen aus wie Goldfische ...  ... wie groß sind die 2 denn, die sehen so klein aus.

Hast Du noch Bilder von oben?

Mandy


----------



## Matzl (31. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

@Nico: Für mich sehen deine zwei wie Goldis aus.

@__ Knoblauchkröte: Hab einen Shusui und einen Doitsu Hi-Utsuri im Teich.

mfg


----------



## nico1985 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

von oben habe ich keine Fotos da sie ja nur im Aquarium waren/sind!!! Es sind aber 2-3 dabei die so ein baby gesicht haben wie der gelbe bei matzl auf dem ersten Foto


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Hi Nico,

da lassen sich auf dem hinteren Foto wunderbar 26-27 Schuppen zählen - also kein Cyprinus carpio sondern Carassius auratus auratus oder auf deutsch __ Goldfisch. Die Maulstellung paßt auch dazu

MfG Frank


----------



## nico1985 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*

Danke schön


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Was bin ich?*



Matzl schrieb:


> @Nico: Für mich sehen deine zwei wie Goldis aus.
> 
> @__ Knoblauchkröte: Hab einen Shusui und einen Doitsu Hi-Utsuri im Teich.
> 
> mfg



Hi,

vermutlich ist da ein Exemplar von Koi-Nachwuchs in die Form der Großeltern zurückgefallen. 
Kann manchmal auch mal vorkommen das Barteln extrem verkümmert sind oder durch Bakterien/Krankheit/Verletzungen absterben - ist auch im Aquarium immer mal anzutreffen, z.B bei Panzerwelsen. Ich hatte auch schon mal ne __ Barbe am Haken, die nur einen !!! verkümmerten dünnen __ Bartfaden besaß. Im Maulwinkel scheinen wohl die Ansätze (Verdickungen) vorhanden zu sein

MfG Frank


----------

